# Previsão curto prazo (até 3 dias) - Novembro 2016



## SpiderVV (1 Nov 2016 às 00:51)

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Nowcasting Radares*
- IPMA dinâmico
- Meteogalicia (Norte)
- AEMET (Espanha e regiões fronteiriças portuguesas)

*Nowcasting Satélite*
- Sat24 Ibéria
- Sat24 Madeira
- Eumetsat Realtime
- Eumetsat EUMETView (escolher RGB composites)
- NASA GOES East (p/ Açores, embora limitado, escolher North Hemisphere)

*Nowcasting Descargas eléctricas*
- IPMA DEA
- Meteogalicia DEA (Norte)
- Blitzortung | Mapa dinâmico (Rede entusiastas)
- Euclid
- OPC Lightning Strike Density (Açores/Madeira/Atlântico)
- AEMET DEA (Canárias/Madeira)

*Nowcasting Análise*
- Análise Eumetrain (Satélite+parâmetros ECMWF, etc, apenas para as 0,6,12 e 18z
- Cartas superfície MetOffice
- Análise frontal IPMA (escolher ECMWF+Análise frontal)
- NOAA OPC Atlantic Analysis
- Cartas superfície IM BERLIN


*Modelos de alta resolução:*
- IPMA Arome Continente ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Portugal continental-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Madeira ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Madeira-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Açores ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Açores-Arome)
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~2km, até 36h
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~5km, até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Norte ~4km, até 96h
- CLIMAAT WRF Açores, 6/24km, até 72h
- CLIMAAT WRF Madeira, ~2/8km, até 72h

*Modelos de média resolução:*
- IPMA ALADIN Continente ~9km, até 48h (escolher Península ibérica-Aladin)
- Meteociel ARPEGE Ibéria ~9km, até 96h
- AEMET HIRLAM EuroAtlantico ~12km até 72h
- Meteogalicia WRF Ibéria ~12km, até 96h
- MetOffice Euro4 ~12km, até 48h

*Modelos globais, baixa resolução:*
- GFS: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)

*Outputs especializados*
- Lightningwizard Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)
- Estofex Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)


*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (1 Nov 2016 às 02:11)

Informação especial
_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2016-10-31 19:19:00* e *2016-11-06 23:59:00*
_Assunto:_ Descida dos valores da temperatura no fim-de-semana de 5 e 6 de novembro
Devido a uma região depressionária centrada a oeste da Península Ibérica e em deslocamento lento para sul, a partir do dia 1 de novembro (terça-feira), prevê-se a ocorrência de precipitação, mais provável nas regiões do litoral, onde poderá ser por vezes localmente mais intensa, mantendo-se esta situação de instabilidade até ao final da semana. 

Relativamente às temperaturas, prevê-se uma pequena descida da máxima no dia 1, valores que irão variar entre 22 e 26ºC nas regiões do litoral e entre 15 e 22ºC nas regiões do interior, sem variações significativas até ao final da semana. 

A partir de dia 4, e com a aproximação e passagem de uma superfície frontal fria, prevê-se ainda a ocorrência de precipitação durante o fim-de-semana (dia 5 e 6) em todo o território, com descida significativa da temperatura máxima no sábado e da mínima do domingo (entre 4 e 8ºC). 

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar: 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa 

Para mais detalhes sobre os avisos meteorológicos emitidos consultar: 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/
Data de edição: 2016-10-31 19:29:08


----------



## thunderstorm87 (1 Nov 2016 às 13:53)

*Continente*
Previsão para 3ª feira, 1.novembro.2016

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, sendo em geral fracos e
pouco frequentes.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros acompanhados de trovoada
a partir do final da tarde no litoral oeste a sul do Cabo Mondego.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante sul,
soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h) no Algarve até meio da tarde
e nas terras altas.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, sendo em geral fracos e
pouco frequentes.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros acompanhados de trovoada
a partir do final da tarde.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante sul.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, sendo em geral fracos e
pouco frequentes.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante sul.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas noroeste com 1 a 2 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 18/19ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sueste com 1 a 1,5 metros, diminuindo
gradualmente para ondas inferiores a 1 metro a partir da tarde.
Temperatura da água do mar: 21ºC

METEOROLOGISTA: Bruno Café.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 1 de novembro de 2016 às 2:16 UTC_


----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2016 às 21:30)

Há modelos para todos os gostos. Aqui vão 2 bastante favoráveis para o sul do continente (12h do dia 3  12h do dia 4):


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2016 às 13:54)

Corte brutal na precipitação (excluindo o Algarve) para este fim de semana:


----------



## trovoadas (3 Nov 2016 às 13:56)

Segundo o GFS será no Sul nomeadamente no Algarve que choverá mais sendo amanhã o dia mais chuvoso. O meteograma coloca cerca de 36mm para Faro. Para o resto do País uma média de 10 a 15mm.
Mesmo para o Sul não parece ser nada de mais apenas um dia normal de Outono. No entanto há que acompanhar pois como é hábito os modelos não lidam muito bem com os episódios de pluviosidade no Sul. São sempre situações algo complexas.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2016 às 22:13)

AROME bastante otimista:


----------



## Lightning (3 Nov 2016 às 23:56)

Ainda mais optimista o WRF. Atenção que são cartas de previsão de *precipitação acumulada numa hora*. Aqueles 30 a 40 mm ali na segunda carta _matam tudo_.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (4 Nov 2016 às 09:46)

PMA>Tempo>Previsão descritiva
*Continente*
Previsão para 6ª feira, 4.novembro.2016

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, em especial na região Sul onde
poderão ser por vezes fortes e acompanhados de rajada.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada, em especial nas
regiões Centro e Sul.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
moderado (15 a 30 km/h) no Algarve e moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h)
nas terras altas das regiões Centro e Sul.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante sul.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada a partir da tarde.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante sul.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de oes-sudoeste com 1 a 1,5 metros,
aumentando para 1,5 a 2 metros a sul do Cabo de Sines.
Temperatura da água do mar: 18/20ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas sul-sueste com 1 a 2 metros, passando
gradualmente a ondas de sudoeste.
Temperatura da água do mar: 21ºC

METEOROLOGISTAS: Madalena Rodrigues/Joana Sanches.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

_Atualizado a 4 de novembro de 2016 às 1:7 UTC_


----------



## Snifa (4 Nov 2016 às 13:43)

Interessantes as previsões para Domingo e Segunda-feira:

Previsão para domingo, 6.novembro.2016

Céu geralmente pouco nublado, apresentando períodos de muito
nublado nas regiões Norte e Centro, em especial no litoral, a partir
da manhã.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos no litoral a norte
do Cabo Raso e nas terras altas da região Norte, *podendo ser de neve
acima dos 1200 metros.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) de noroeste, soprando
por vezes moderado (20 a 30 km/h) no litoral oeste e sendo moderado
a forte (30 a 40 km/h) nas terras altas.
*Formação de gelo ou geada no interior das regiões Norte e Centro.*
*Descida acentuada da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.*

Atualizado a 4 de novembro de 2016 às 12:27 UTC


Previsão para 2ª feira, 7.novembro.2016

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros, em geral fracos, sendo em especial durante a tarde, que
poderão ser de neve acima dos 800/1000 metros nas regiões
Norte e Centro.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) de noroeste, soprando
moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) de norte no litoral e sendo moderado
a forte (30 a 45 km/h) nas terras altas.
*Formação de geada, em especial nas regiões do interior
Norte e Centro.*
*Pequena descida de temperatura*.

METEOROLOGISTA: Bruno Café.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 4 de novembro de 2016 às 12:27 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


Finalmente frescura de acordo com a época, sensação térmica baixa causada pelo vento Norte, e ainda com a possibilidade de neve nas terras altas.


----------



## cookie (4 Nov 2016 às 16:42)

Acham que vai nevar no Marão ou alvão no domingo? A cota de neve está baixa, mas haverá mesmo precipitação?

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2016 às 17:00)

cookie disse:


> Acham que vai nevar no Marão ou alvão no domingo? A cota de neve está baixa, mas haverá mesmo precipitação?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Os aguaceiros serão fracos e algo dispersos, ou seja lotaria.


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2016 às 17:16)

Sem precipitação não vejo onde pode nevar Domingo!


----------



## cookie (4 Nov 2016 às 17:21)

Pois, foi o que me pareceu... Obrigada 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (4 Nov 2016 às 18:19)

No domingo e segunda há previsão de aguaceiros fracos no Minho.

E acima dos 800 metros fica para aí 1/3 do território. 

Mas claro que não vai cair nenhum nevão.
Para já...


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Nov 2016 às 20:11)

Aproveitemos agora o frio e a (não muita) chuva enquanto o "temido" AA não volta.  Interessante que o AA volta mesmo a tempo do dia de S.Martinho, coincidências ou não, é interessante analisar este fenómeno.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (6 Nov 2016 às 11:42)

Grande evento no Norte!


----------



## james (9 Nov 2016 às 10:00)

O ECM está a prever mais um evento razoável para o Norte para a próxima sexta / sábado.


----------



## Snifa (11 Nov 2016 às 09:01)

Para amanhã segundo o IPMA:

Previsão para sábado, 12.novembro.2016

INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.


Céu geralmente muito nublado nas regiões Norte e Centro.
*Períodos de chuva em geral fraca nas regiões Norte e Centro a partir
da tarde, passando a aguaceiros*, *que será temporariamente forte no
Minho e Douro Litoral.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), predominando do quadrante norte,
soprando temporariamente moderado (15 a 30 km/h) nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena subida de temperatura.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Possibilidade de chuva fraca a partir do fim da tarde.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h).
Pequena subida de temperatura.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva durante a tarde, passando a aguaceiros.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h).
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena subida de temperatura.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1 a 2 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17/18ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 19ºC

METEOROLOGISTA: Paula Leitão.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Atualizado a 11 de novembro de 2016 às 6:16 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## TekClub (12 Nov 2016 às 16:31)




----------



## james (16 Nov 2016 às 09:36)

Olhando aos modelos, que estão em consonância, vai aumentando a probabilidade de termos um fim de semana " à antiga ", extremamente chuvoso. 

À luz da evolução atual dos modelos, seria perfeitamente situação para aviso laranja em algumas regiões. 

A ver se se confirma ou não.


----------



## Snifa (18 Nov 2016 às 08:38)

Bom dia,

mais de *100 mm *previstos em algumas zonas do Noroeste  até à 01:00h de Segunda -Feira:


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Nov 2016 às 09:35)

100mm em poucas horas no litoral Norte, provavelmente será motivo para aviso laranja ou até mais...


----------



## james (18 Nov 2016 às 09:56)

Bom dia.

A  pouco mais de 24 horas do evento, o panorama é este : a depressão parece estar a cavar, aumentando todos os parâmetros quer de precipitação, intensidade do vento e convecção, atingindo em especial o NO.
São esperados, com base nas últimas saídas dos modelos,  120 mm de chuva em menos de 20 horas em algumas zonas do Minho.
Não sendo excecional, pois todos os anos somos atingidos por estas frentes, é uma situação propícia a inundações, que inevitavelmente surgirão em alguns locais.
E, atendendo aos critérios de emissão de avisos do IPMA,  o aviso vermelho ( precipitação > 60 mm em 6 /h) aproxima - se perigosamente. Em alguns sítios já está no limiar do aviso vermelho.

A acompanhar com atenção as próximas saídas...


----------



## ruka (18 Nov 2016 às 16:51)

Aviso à população da Proteção Civil 

http://www.prociv.pt/bk/IMPRENSA/AV...ipitação, neve, vento e agitação maritima.pdf


----------



## ruka (18 Nov 2016 às 22:02)

AROME 12z bastante agressivo na precipitação na madrugada/manhã de Domingo


----------



## ruka (18 Nov 2016 às 23:18)

Prognóstico de superfície para as 12h de sábado 

e aí vem a nossa amiga "Nannette"


----------



## james (19 Nov 2016 às 00:33)

Muito acentuada a queda da PA entre amanhã e segunda.  Queda de cerca de 24 hpa. Não sendo especialista, parece - me indícios de uma ciclogenese.


----------



## Orion (19 Nov 2016 às 22:47)




----------



## TekClub (20 Nov 2016 às 00:05)




----------



## james (20 Nov 2016 às 10:25)

Após uma ligeira acalmia que vai ocorrer durante o dia, crendo nos modelos e na previsão do IPMA  , vai verificar - se um novo agravamento do estado do tempo a partir do final da tarde, crendo igualmente nas mesmas fontes.

Vai ser ativado por essa altura novo aviso amarelo para a precipitação e agitação marítima. E teremos um novo protagonista,  o vento, com aviso amarelo para alguns distritos ( no limiar de um aviso laranja para alguns)  .
E a neve, durante a próxima madrugada, poderá fazer também a sua aparição nas terras altas.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Nov 2016 às 10:54)

O ECM generoso para o Alto Alentejo:









Veremos se é ou não uma saída disparatada...


----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2016 às 11:00)

Davidmpb disse:


> O ECM generoso para o Alto Alentejo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grande delírio, 60mm no total, tal era.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Nov 2016 às 11:07)

joralentejano disse:


> Grande delírio, 60mm no total, tal era.


Sim também me parece um exagero mas pronto...


----------



## dopedagain (20 Nov 2016 às 14:45)

james disse:


> Após uma ligeira acalmia que vai ocorrer durante o dia, crendo nos modelos e na previsão do IPMA  , vai verificar - se um novo agravamento do estado do tempo a partir do final da tarde, crendo igualmente nas mesmas fontes.
> 
> Vai ser ativado por essa altura novo aviso amarelo para a precipitação e agitação marítima. E teremos um novo protagonista,  o vento, com aviso amarelo para alguns distritos ( no limiar de um aviso laranja para alguns)  .
> E a neve, durante a próxima madrugada, poderá fazer também a sua aparição nas terras altas.



Acima dos 1200 metros já deve cair algo palpável. Talvez consiga subir ao Soajo ou Peneda amanha a noite e postar algo


----------



## AnDré (20 Nov 2016 às 15:09)

Davidmpb disse:


> O ECM generoso para o Alto Alentejo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





joralentejano disse:


> Grande delírio, 60mm no total, tal era.



Não estão a interpretar bem isso.

Os 30mm das 12h às 18h, são os mesmos das 15h às 21h.
O que significa que essa quantidade de precipitação deverá cair entre as 15h e as 18h.

Isto porque na previsão das 18h às 24h não aparece esse acumulado de precipitação.


----------



## cova beira (22 Nov 2016 às 12:46)

para a noite de quinta feira e madrugada de sexta existe em minha opiniao a possibilidade de a cota de neve ser mais baixa daquilo que está a ser anunciado pelo ipma, vento continental associado a frio acumulado nestes dias e chuva forte poderá trazer surpresas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Nov 2016 às 18:45)

*Previsão 22/11  26/11*

Cut-off acontece esta Quarta-Feira, como previsto:










O centro da depressão irá situar-se nos Pirenéus e ao longo da semana deve chegar a Portugal, devido à sua rotação.

O continente estará sob influência da ISO 0ºC - ISO 5ºC, sendo que de QuintaSexta é mais provável a queda de neve no Interior Norte/Centro, visto que o vento passa a vir do interior da Península Ibérica, facilitando a "formação da ISO 0ºC". Por enquanto, prevêem-se cotas de 1000 metros.











De QuartaQuinta, ainda podemos ter os aguaceiros esporádicos, mas a chuva acentua-se mais de QuintaSexta com a passagem de uma superfície frontal oclusa. Estando a depressão em Portugal, a deslocação e rotação da frente vai ser lenta, aumentando os acumulados no país, sendo que é possível cair mais de 20 mm em 3 horas.

De resto é esperar pelo fim-de-semana, a depressão vai enfraquecer bastante de SábadoDomingo, mas ainda devem cair aguaceiros. Se o AA continuar na zona do Reino-Unido/Escandinávia, há uma porta para mais depressões.

As temperaturas devem continuar abaixo da média e a precipitação dentro de níveis normais. Sabemos que existem locais que já atingiram a média do mês, mas outros ainda lutam por isso!


----------



## james (22 Nov 2016 às 19:31)

A depressão da próxima quinta parece ter um cavamento rápido. A intensidade prevista do vento mete respeito.
E a ver se se não teremos o primeiro grande nevão da época nas terras altas.


----------



## Lightning (23 Nov 2016 às 00:31)

Bruto...











Forçamento vertical brutal


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Nov 2016 às 10:17)

joralentejano disse:


> GFS volta a carregar na precipitação e a colocar novamente na sexta, anda tudo descontrolado








Carrega mas atinge principalmente o Sul. Creio que nestes casos de depressões em movimento retrógrado os modelos não conseguem modelar adequadamente as situações.
Esperemos pelas próximas runs para definir adequadamente as precipitações, mas creio que a região Sul vai ser mais beneficiada com esta depressão.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2016 às 12:40)

Sinceramente acredito em supresas amanhã, pode nevar abaixo dos 1000m parece-me. Acredito que Bragança veja o elemento branco por exemplo. Estas depressões retrógadas com frio instalado são propicias a surpresas quando há frio instalado (apesar de neste caso ser apenas a iso 0) parece-me que pode haver algumas pequenas surpresas veremos


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Nov 2016 às 12:53)

Meteofan disse:


> Sinceramente acredito em supresas amanhã, pode nevar abaixo dos 1000m parece-me. Acredito que Bragança veja o elemento branco por exemplo. Estas depressões retrógadas com frio instalado são propicias a surpresas quando há frio instalado (apesar de neste caso ser apenas a iso 0) parece-me que pode haver algumas pequenas surpresas veremos


Essas surpresas estarão bem dependentes da hora a que a precipitação  irá entrar no nosso território.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2016 às 13:09)

O que entendem por surpresas? Nevar a cota 400-500 metros ou próxima?

Penso que na última actualização o IPMA previa cota 900 metros no extremo Norte do País.

Sinceramente não creio que neve abaixo dos 800 metros, e isto já muito no limite..

A meu ver se nevar em Bragança, Montalegre, isso não são surpresas, é algo habitual.

IPMA:

Previsão para 5ª feira, 24.novembro.2016

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

*REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros na região Norte a partir do
meio da manhã, estendendo-se gradualmente às restantes regiões,
e sendo por vezes forte no litoral a partir do meio da tarde.
Queda de neve acima de 1000/1200 metros, sendo acima de 900 metros
nas terras altas do extremo norte.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, rodando
para o quadrante sul a partir da tarde, e tornando-se moderado a
forte (30 a 45 km/h) com rajadas até 80 km/h no litoral e até
90 km/h nas terras altas.
Formação de gelo ou geada, em especial no interior.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.
Pequena descida de temperatura.

*REGIÃO SUL:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado, tornando-se geralmente muito
nublado a partir do final da tarde.
Aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes, em especial no litoral oeste.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
tornando-se moderado (20 a 35 km/h) no litoral oeste e nas
terras altas no final do dia.
Formação de geada no interior.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu geralmente pouco nublado, tornando-se gradualmente muito
nublado, com ocorrência de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros no
fim do dia.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
tornando-se moderado (20 a 35 km/h) no final do dia.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros a partir do meio da manhã,
sendo por vezes forte a partir do meio da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, rodando
para o quadrante sul a partir da tarde, e tornando-se moderado a
forte (30 a 45 km/h) com rajadas até 80 km/h.
Pequena descida de temperatura.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Nov 2016 às 13:17)

Previsão para 5ª feira, 24.novembro.2016
INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

*REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros na região Norte a partir do
meio da manhã, estendendo-se gradualmente às restantes regiões,
e sendo por vezes forte no litoral a partir do meio da tarde.
Queda de neve acima de 1000/1200 metros, sendo acima de 900 metros
nas terras altas do extremo norte.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, rodando
para o quadrante sul a partir da tarde, e tornando-se moderado a
forte (30 a 45 km/h) com rajadas até 80 km/h no litoral e até
90 km/h nas terras altas.
Formação de gelo ou geada, em especial no interior.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.
Pequena descida de temperatura.

*REGIÃO SUL:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado, tornando-se geralmente muito
nublado a partir do final da tarde.
Aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes, em especial no litoral oeste.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
tornando-se moderado (20 a 35 km/h) no litoral oeste e nas
terras altas no final do dia.
Formação de geada no interior.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.

Gostei da referência ao extremo norte!  IPMA!


----------



## Lightning (23 Nov 2016 às 13:22)

Assim dá gosto ver  pena é ser na saída das 06z................


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2016 às 15:21)

Muita discrepância entre os modelos.
Para amanhã, o AROME mete a instabilidade mais para Oeste:








O ALADIN vai pelo mesmo caminho:




E por fim, o ECMWF que prevê que o noroeste do país seja o principal beneficiado:








Isto ainda vai dar muitas voltas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Nov 2016 às 16:28)

Tiagolco disse:


> Isto ainda vai dar muitas voltas.



@Tiagolco muitas e muitas voltas, pois o GFS está a modelar a run das 12z e creio que a tua zona, Vila Real de Santo António e província de Huelva (25mm a 20 mm em 6h), vão ser os grandes beneficiados







Off-Topic: pessoalmente sempre esperei que esta depressão afecta-se mais o Continente, mas pelas previsões vamos ficar com um ou dois dias de alguma chuva moderada, com episódios esporádicos e localizados de precipitação forte.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Nov 2016 às 17:13)

Caros, tive que mover algumas mensagens tipo "conversa de café" para o Seguimento Livre, que é onde elas pertencem. Este tópico dedica-se exclusivamente à análise de modelos e de previsões até 3 dias, torna-se chato ter que andar a mover constantemente. Qualquer discussão sobre quem acerta melhor, se vai ou não acontecer, pertence ao Seguimento Livre, aqui:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2016.8576/

Obrigado.


----------



## criz0r (23 Nov 2016 às 17:43)

Um pontinho quase preto ali bem em cima da região Oeste,






Arpege bem agressivo relativamente à rajada máxima no Litoral Norte,


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Nov 2016 às 18:38)

Para completar o que os modelos dizem, aqui vai o mapa das frentes para Quinta e Sexta:
















Com o centro da depressão a oeste e a sua descida de norte a sul, é normal que em zonas do Litoral Centro acumule mais devido à persistência da frente oclusa.

Contudo, de Sexta para Sábado, a frente vai persistir mais na fronteira a Sul com Espanha, podendo vir linhas de instabilidades atrás.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Nov 2016 às 19:18)

Nada mau para os meus lados..





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## ruka (23 Nov 2016 às 21:53)

certamente irão ser emitidos também avisos amarelos por vento 

AROME 12z


----------



## Norther (24 Nov 2016 às 08:08)

cova beira disse:


> para a noite de quinta feira e madrugada de sexta existe em minha opiniao a possibilidade de a cota de neve ser mais baixa daquilo que está a ser anunciado pelo ipma, vento continental associado a frio acumulado nestes dias e chuva forte poderá trazer surpresas.





Na próxima madrugada também penso que as cotas de neve podem ser mais baixas que o modelado, vento de leste mais seco e frio, chuva que por vezes pode ser intensa e a iso 0º vai andar aqui pelo interior.
Veremos que acontece, neste momento temos neve no solo a 1200m.


----------



## Astroamador (24 Nov 2016 às 11:24)

Ainda podemos ter alguma esperança ca no norte  (neve)
O mesmo cenário repete-se nos dias 3 e 4 de Dezembro 

http://www.tempo.pt/mapas-do-tempo/


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Nov 2016 às 11:41)

Esta última saida do GFS coloca bastante chuva no Alto Alentejo e Beira Baixa:


----------



## cova beira (24 Nov 2016 às 12:26)

Norther disse:


> Na próxima madrugada também penso que as cotas de neve podem ser mais baixas que o modelado, vento de leste mais seco e frio, chuva que por vezes pode ser intensa e a iso 0º vai andar aqui pelo interior.
> Veremos que acontece, neste momento temos neve no solo a 1200m.


Se a chuva for tão forte como está prevista a temperatura em altura vai afundar aqui do lado sul da serra.

Por agora seguimos com o que se chama por aqui céu de neve e -2.4 na torre


----------



## trovoadas (24 Nov 2016 às 13:21)

Davidmpb disse:


> Esta última saida do GFS coloca bastante chuva no Alto Alentejo e Beira Baixa:


Curioso o Arome mete um dilúvio ali na zona dos 4mm entre Baixo Alentejo, Alto Alentejo e Setúbal. Mais vale fazer nowcasting...


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Nov 2016 às 13:36)

Aviso LARANJA de precipitação e neve emitidos pelo IPMA. Mencionam neve acima de 800m na próxima madrugada, veremos.


----------



## criz0r (24 Nov 2016 às 16:44)

As previsões para esta zona eram bem mais agradáveis ontem, sinceramente tirando algum episódio mais localizado não vejo nada de especial mas já sabemos que esta não é uma Ciência exacta,






O ALADIN é um pouco mais "crente" quanto á precipitação,


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Nov 2016 às 17:51)

Run 12z do GFS piora a situação no Alentejo:


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Nov 2016 às 18:20)

GFS continua a prever muita chuva para o Alto Alentejo, precipitação superior a 100mm em alguns locais até domingo:


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2016 às 23:23)

A zona mais activa está agora no interior do país.
Na imagem de satélite compósito das *massas de ar* temos agora o núcleo de ar frio mais definido, e uma mancha nebulosa bem delimitada no interior da península.





Na *imagem de radar* á mesma hora, não "bate a bota com a perdigota". A zona mais activa estaria ainda confinada ao litoral e zonas de transição litoral-interior.
O que me parece é que há demasiados artefactos nas imagens (já vi mais actualizações e em todas observam-se este artefactos que me parecem indiciar problemas no radar de Arouca).


----------



## Orion (24 Nov 2016 às 23:51)

Aristocrata disse:


> Na *imagem de radar* á mesma hora, não "bate a bota com a perdigota". A zona mais activa estaria ainda confinada ao litoral e zonas de transição litoral-interior.



A minha opinião, que escrevi mais ou menos na mesma altura 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2016.8576/page-159#post-583174

O IR colorido é enganador. O radar está a apanhar a precipitação estratiforme nos níveis mais baixos. Alguma da nebulosidade alta - especialmente no lado espanhol - é palha.

E concordo que o radar de Arouca está com alguns artefactos.


----------



## weatherbox (25 Nov 2016 às 00:14)

O radar é que está correcto, como refere o user Orion, nuvens altas podem ser muito enganadoras no Infravermelho. O radar do IPMA de Arouca se calhar estão a testar algum modo mais sensível a ver como se comporta com precipitação na forma de neve.


----------



## Norther (25 Nov 2016 às 00:42)

so para recordar uma depressão parecida, carnaval 91


----------



## weatherbox (25 Nov 2016 às 00:59)

Esse "parecido" tem que ser muito entre aspas


----------



## Norther (25 Nov 2016 às 12:58)

Sim é verdade, a configuração foi diferente, a depressão já veio do meio do Atlântico e já tínhamos mais ar frio acumulado. Demonstrei por causa do tamanho e posicionamento, embora não tivesse explicado correctamente.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Nov 2016 às 00:00)

Segundo o GFS, a depressão ainda vai cavar mais. Amanhã, poderão ocorrer aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e acompanhados de granizo e trovoada, principalmente no litoral centro e sul:


















 É deste tipo de depressões_, teimosas, _que se quer.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Nov 2016 às 01:27)

Com a finalização desta depressão louvável, chega-nos a sua "filha" 

Esta pequena depressão consegue escapar do Atlântico Norte porque os anticiclones, falando de um modo menos científico, chutam-na para baixo. De um certo modo com a saída da cut-off, a zona entre Portugal e os Açores fica um pântano, basicamente sem grande coisa a acontecer, dando espaço para uma depressão cavar, e é basicamente isso que vai acontecer:











Quanto a chuva, é mais provável só cair na Madeira:











Quem sabe se a meio da semana a depressão se move um bocado para a direita e nos dá uma surpresa. 

Situação a acompanhar, já sabemos como são estas depressões pequenas, são como as crianças, muito instáveis.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Nov 2016 às 23:47)

Esta depressão está literalmente a provocar-nos:


----------



## joralentejano (28 Nov 2016 às 23:51)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Esta depressão está literalmente a provocar-nos:


E está a criar uma grande confusão aos modelos.
Enquanto que o GFS não prevê chuva nenhuma para aqui o ECM prevê e o HIRLAM também. É daquelas coisas em que só tiramos conclusões quando virmos


----------



## Lightning (29 Nov 2016 às 00:02)

WRF, Arpege e HIRLAM (embora este último em menos quantidade) a colocarem precipitação com valores bastante simpáticos e controlados (10-15 mm em 6 horas) no litoral centro e sul.

Restantes modelos a dizerem que fica tudo no mar ou que morre tudo na praia antes de cá chegar. 

No meio de ambas as situações se calhar temos no máximo céu muito nublado.


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2016 às 11:36)

Autêntico quebra-cabeças esta depressão mas tenho cá um feeling em que teremos alguma água amanhã,

O GFS é amigo


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2016 às 12:13)

criz0r disse:


> Autêntico quebra-cabeças esta depressão mas tenho cá um feeling em que teremos alguma água amanhã,
> 
> O GFS é amigo



Situação interessante o GFS run apos run vai metendo mais precipitação, literalmente a  ir atras do ECMWF.
Sim, as nossas zonas vão levar mais uma boa rega.


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2016 às 16:38)

Afinal parece que amanhã vamos mesmo ter a visita desta depressão que vai andar aqui a "passear", pelo menos a região Oeste e talvez um pouco da AML se se confirmarem estas previsões vão ter alguma acumulação. O IPMA  também já actualizou o painel das previsões.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Nov 2016 às 23:02)

Previsões do GFS e do ECMWF para amanhã:








Há discordância entre os dois principais modelos. Enquanto que um aposta num cenário instável no litoral centro e sul, outro aposta que a maior parte ou mesmo toda a instabilidade fique ao largo da costa.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (30 Nov 2016 às 08:04)

*Bom dia pessoal.Previsões para hoje*

*Continente*
Previsão para 4ª feira, 30.novembro.2016

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

*REGIÃO NORTE:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante leste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

*REGIÕES CENTRO E SUL:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado, tornando-se em geral muito nublado
a partir do meio da tarde.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros no litoral a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro,
aumentando de intensidade a partir da manhã, e sendo por vezes
fortes e de granizo a sul de Sines.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada no litoral da região Sul
a partir da manhã.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante leste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) no litoral da região Sul com
rajadas até 65 km/h e sendo forte (35 a 50 km/h) com rajadas até
85 km/h nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena subida de temperatura.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado, tornando-se em geral muito nublado
a partir do meio da tarde.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, em geral fracos, aumentando de
intensidade a partir do final da manhã.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada a partir do final da manhã.
Vento moderado (15 a 35 km/h) de sueste.
Pequena subida de temperatura.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de leste.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1 a 2 metros,
passando gradualmente a ondas de sudoeste.
Temperatura da água do mar: 16/17ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sueste com 1,5 a 2,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 19ºC

METEOROLOGISTAS: Cristina Simões/Ricardo Tavares.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

_Atualizado a 30 de novembro de 2016 às 7:29 UTC_


----------



## james (30 Nov 2016 às 09:24)

Bom dia.

Boas saídas do GFS E ECM  , nestas últimas saídas meteram a depressão desta semana a atingir todo o país( Continente) , com maior ênfase no Sul, como sempre esteve previsto,e com a instabilidade a ter início já hoje.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Nov 2016 às 13:14)

O Arome coloca precipitações intensas entre hoje e amanhã um pouco por todo o Algarve. O ECM e o GFS são mais comedidos dando na ordem dos 20mm distribuídos entre hoje e amanhã.
Não confio muito no cenário do Arome com diversos picos nos 30-40mm em 3 horas ainda assim tudo dependerá da instabilidade que conseguir entrar.
Previsões para o Algarve são sempre ?????


----------

